# Repairing Omega "Digital 1



## 1977Tinker (Apr 16, 2011)

Can anyone advise me on purchasing an Omega Digital 1, and what to do if stops? Can they be fixed, if so where and what is the likely cost? New to the Watch Forum and any info would be greatly appreciated>>>>>


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

I can help with any LED related issues.

an Omega TC1 and TC2 use Pulsar Time Computer modules so you can always rob one for parts.

some are repairable but you would very likely need to send it to me for a check.

aside the original vintage modules you can always order modern retrofitted circuitry with a vintage display from Strikes & Spares in Germany.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The D1 is not the same module as the TC1 or 2... and a D1 is not a TC3, or is it..?! You need to know what you have... pictures are good. Anyway... Email strikes and spares and they will help you if they can, few other people know much about these now...


----------

